# MFP's Home Haunters Website Giveaway Winners



## MatthewFreyer (Jul 19, 2010)

MFP would like to announce the winners of "The First Annual Home Haunters Website Giveaway." 

And the winners are… 
Jasper Anderson (Mr. Chickens Yard Haunt) and Tammie Krein (Souls of the Forsaken). Thank you to everyone who entered and congratulations to our winners. Your Haunts are truly incredible and one of a kind.

Take note Home Haunters and get your photos and stories ready for next years contest, "The Second Annual Home Haunters Website Giveaway!" You could be the next winner of a professionally designed website to show off to the world, why you are the ultimate Home Haunter.


----------

